# Why do people lie?



## agriffin (Apr 6, 2010)

Just stupid petty stuff...that doesn't even matter?


----------



## IanT (Apr 6, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Just stupid petty stuff...that doesn't even matter?



Human nature....


----------



## Healinya (Apr 6, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Just stupid petty stuff...that doesn't even matter?



Because they tortured themselves over how wrong something went, and since they want you to remember the past a certain way, they will twist a story to the way they wish it were, hoping you don't call them out on it.. And if you do, then god help you for accusing them of lying.... So you're best off shrugging it off with an 'if you say so'..

(don't listen to me tho... had a bad ay myself lol)


----------



## ewepootoo (Apr 7, 2010)

Because they lack the backbone and sense of decency that is required to tell the truth.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Apr 7, 2010)

Having gone out with a compulsive liar before I think some people's brains just scramble the truth while the info is on it's way in and goodluck ever getting a story out of them that will ever make sense, the worst of them even start to believe their own bull**** I think !!! If you know it doesnt make sense then just roll your eyes and give them some body language sass about it without arguing or pressing them for facts, that way you just let them know that you KNOW they are full of .....


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 9, 2010)

Who knows? But I've given up wasting energy on the why's. Some people are just f***wits I guess.  :roll:  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Apr 9, 2010)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> Who knows? But I've given up wasting energy on the why's. Some people are just f***wits I guess.  :roll:  :wink:



LOL


----------



## mariflo (Jun 17, 2010)

Sometimes I'd say lying is a sign of weakness. 
The weaker we feel the more we lie. When a person feels weak they can't handle dealing with the consequence of telling the truth and therefore prefer to hide it by saying something else instead or by not saying anything (which sometimes is also considered a form of lying).
Others lie because they are mean and want to hurt other people, which I think is a different "type" of lying altogether. My opinion is that this stems from deeply rooted psychological problems. 
The third type are those who lie to look different in other people's eyes. They are ashamed with themselves and try to change their image by lying about who they are, what they are like, what they do ... This is in a way lying out of weakness but slightly different. It could be a personality issue.
Others lie to shock and get attention. These people are usually very depressed and bored to death of their life.
Some lie because they are sick. This is a medical condition (the name escapes me now).
Other people lie because they actually believe their lie is the truth ...
Others lie because they don't know that what they know is not true. This applies to the so called "well known truths". They used to tell people that the earth was square because they believed it was. There is a debate of whether or not this falls under the category of lies.

I have caught myself lying a few times. It took me a lot of effort to realize what impact that had on the people around me. Especially as a child, it's very difficult to see the very fine line (lines?!) between truth, lies and fantasies. Did my parents lie to me about Santa Claus? Was it ok for me to lie to them about my homework then? Very difficult for a child to see the difference. As we grow older, if we don't keep reminding ourselves that that fine line is still there we might just miss it and forget it ever existed.

There are also people who do not lie. Hats off and long life to them !!!! They should be our children's role models.
Truth is people lie to us every day without us or them even slightly suspecting it. 
We can only strive to be our best, lie free, decent, respectful, ...  truth tellers 

I respect animals, they don't lie.


----------

